
Isohunt Not Dead Yet, Attorney Says - jaybol
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/06/isohunt-not-dead-yet/
======
surlyadopter
Show of hands. Who actually uses public trackers?

~~~
wmf
A lot of people. Noobs, for example. Or people who think it unwise to sign up
for an account to download warez.

